# NGD! Homebuild solidbody multiscale nylon-string guitar!



## Walterson (Mar 21, 2014)

New Home Build Guitar Day!

I would like to thank XEN stringed Instrument first, who allowed me to base my build on his designes! Thanks a lot!

Specs:
Scale length: 25-26,125"
Body: figured Hard Ash
Top: Ovengkol
Neck: Ovengkol
Fretboard: Wenge, 24 Jescar stainless steel frets
Headstock: scarf joint, vulcanized fibre overlay
Bridge: Wenge
Tuners: Schaller HN-1
Pickups: piezo under saddle PU
Electronics: Preamp with Volume, Bass, Middle, Treble
Finish: Oil & Wax
Weight: 3,2kg

Pics:


----------



## hercxena (Mar 21, 2014)

I love it! Nice job! I wish I could try it. I've always wondered how multi-scale would work on a nylon string guitar as far as intonation goes.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow!! That is impressive. Great job man!!


----------



## asher (Mar 21, 2014)

That's simply beautiful. I love the body shape here!

I gotta say, those are excellently shot photographs too.

How loud is it?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 21, 2014)

Stunning as always, Mr. Walterson


----------



## JohnColter1212 (Mar 21, 2014)

This instrument is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Walterson (Mar 21, 2014)

hercxena said:


> I love it! Nice job! I wish I could try it. I've always wondered how multi-scale would work on a nylon string guitar as far as intonation goes.



Thanks! Intonation is quite good. I need to use my Peterson Strobe Tuner to see such small differences, my Korg tuner tells me its perfect.


----------



## Walterson (Mar 21, 2014)

asher said:


> How loud is it?



It depends on your Amp.... 

Its a little less bright than an normal electric guitar but the loudness is more or less the same. I did not chamber the body, its only slightly weight reliefed. I wanted it to be as feedback resistant as possible.

The sound is great. I played it through my stereo and you think you hear an acoustic guitar when you close your eyes...


----------



## kylewagner (Mar 21, 2014)

Your guitars are absolutely unreal! Much love from Canada!


----------



## anunnaki (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice! I've always like the idea of nylon solid body guitar, but have never seen one that looks that good! I'd love to hear a sound clip of it...


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 21, 2014)

You make some of the coolest goddamn guitars, man. Congrats and great work on that one!


----------



## Aghasura (Mar 21, 2014)

gorgeous man!


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow this looks crazy i love it. Happy NGD!


----------



## skeels (Mar 21, 2014)

skeels likes this


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 21, 2014)

You have some serious talent dude, everyone of your builds just blows me away.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 21, 2014)

badass


----------



## Rotatous (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice! Excellent build quality - we need to see a video now


----------



## hercxena (Mar 21, 2014)

I will be following this in case you post a sound clip. Congratulations on the beautiful build! I am motivated to build one also, but neck-through and possibly chambered...I need to research the possibilities of feedback problems. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## mcsalty (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Mar 22, 2014)

Amazing! HNGD!


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome ! Big congrats and happy NGD !


----------



## JustMac (Mar 22, 2014)

hubba hubba. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## timbale (Mar 22, 2014)

just wow! where from germany are you? i'd love to try that one


----------



## SavM (Mar 22, 2014)

I was wondering where you were! This is even more incredible than the last!


----------



## DredFul (Mar 22, 2014)

Classy as fawk


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 22, 2014)

it is beautiful man. Just has a classy yet simple/sleek look all around


----------



## 693 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks Great!... Send it to me please!


----------



## Walterson (Mar 22, 2014)

@all: thanks a lot! I'll really try to get some soundsamples done this time....


----------



## pondman (Mar 22, 2014)

Really nice Walt. Another beauty to your list.


----------



## Walterson (Apr 7, 2014)

Soundsamples!

Equipment used: OctaMic II, RME-Converter, Cubase 7

Raw tracks, no post EQ, no effects, no nothing...

Neutral Sound Setting:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zp3o4f4z6tu7dis/Wedding%20tune%20b0_m0_t0.mp3

Added bass, reduced mids and treble:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hffa8rcux40444g/Wedding tune b1_m-1_t-1.mp3


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, now that is a nice instrument! Very cool. And you need to start selling your builds, too! You should contact Eric and see if you can build for him. I know he was looking for one more luthier.


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 7, 2014)

you sir deserve an award.
another phenomenal build.

you have to build a guitar for me one day


----------



## mcsalty (Apr 7, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> ...you need to start selling your builds, too!



By this he just means you need to sell this particular build, to me


----------



## Skully124 (Apr 8, 2014)

looks amazing. good job dude!


----------



## MikeyLawless (Apr 8, 2014)

Ive been wanting an acoustic, but hate the ergos of them. Looks like you just inspired a build for me man! Beautiful.


----------



## jarnozz (Apr 8, 2014)

I just got some flamed maple tops and kinda wondered what to do with it. 
No I know.
A nylon strandberg with enderneck profile, but with a headstock. 
I drawn some rough sketched and it looks pretty cool! Piezo under the bridge seems the way to go, though I want to chamber it so mayby a blend? would be cool! 

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## jarnozz (Apr 10, 2014)

The basic Idea after some time with sketchup. What do you think hm?


----------



## Mr_Bene (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks absolutely fantastic, really sleek and clean design!! Love it, very classy 

Can you describe the neck joint in detail? What type of bolts/screws? Did you use threaded inserts?


----------



## Walterson (Apr 10, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Very cool. And you need to start selling your builds, too!



There might be some news soon.... 



Mr_Bene said:


> Can you describe the neck joint in detail? What type of bolts/screws? Did you use threaded inserts?



Yes I used screw inserts like the ones in the upper right corner shown here:





and screws like those:


----------



## Walterson (Apr 10, 2014)

jarnozz said:


> The basic Idea after some time with sketchup. What do you think hm?



What are you going to do with this area?

It is useless on a non headless build. I thought about a headed Strandberg Style guitar quite often. But I have know Idea what to do with this cutout. I tried to change it but everything I came up with looked strange....


----------



## jarnozz (Apr 10, 2014)

The output jack will be in the same place as the normal strandbergs. I thought about using it for mayby a volume or tone controll. I also thought of the idea for a blen between piezo and a miced sound since it will be completely hollow. Might be interesting. My last idea was to put a smapp reverb effect in the guitar at that spot. So if I ever use it in an environment with no verb at all and a bare bone sound system I still have that verb touch.


----------



## perttime (Apr 11, 2014)

Mmmmm.....
How does a nylon string guitar with piezo pickup sound through a guitar amp?

I've tried a big bodied acoustic steel string that way, but it was a bit weird because I couldn't separate the acoustic sound and the (overdriven) amp sound.


----------



## Mr_Bene (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info!! Keep up your work. Always some nice eye-candy when you show your builds


----------



## Zak1233 (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow, that thing is insane. Easily one of the nicest nylons I've ever seen!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 11, 2014)

Well goddamn...


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 11, 2014)

sweet jesus walterson. This is such an elegant, classy instrument. I love the sound as well. From my experience with chambering and holllowing, which is little, you can hollow a huge amount before getting any feedback. Not entirely sure how it affects the amplified tone but i do hear some 'airyness' to the cleans. under distortion it all goes out the window but still...

and i love the pictures. keep the builds coming!!! they are inspiring !


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 11, 2014)

Stunning.


----------



## XEN (May 22, 2014)

Love it man! Way to bring that design to life!


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 22, 2014)

That looks incredible!


----------



## Gregory Frus (May 22, 2014)

Wow!! Beautiful instrument!!!


----------



## Neilzord (May 23, 2014)

It's so Elegant! 

A work I have never used to describe a guitar before now.


----------



## JaeSwift (May 23, 2014)

Very nicely done, I see you being in Germany must have inspired this axe as it's a very Warwick-esque wood selection


----------



## ElysianGuitars (May 23, 2014)

Hadn't seen this before, you did a hell of a job on this build, looks amazing.


----------



## ONE (May 25, 2014)

Holy. Shit.


----------



## AJD000M (May 25, 2014)

This thing is beautiful man!!


----------



## Walterson (May 27, 2014)

XEN said:


> Love it man! Way to bring that design to life!




I'm glad you like it!  The design works very well.




JaeSwift said:


> Very nicely done, I see you being in Germany must have inspired this axe as it's a very Warwick-esque wood selection



It's just what I had lying arround....


----------



## BubbleWrap (Apr 29, 2016)

That's absolutely amazing and inspirational.


----------



## Haun (Apr 29, 2016)

That is absolutely incredible.


----------



## macnylonguitar (Sep 20, 2017)

Love it, awesome. Would love to talk more about it...


----------



## lowmid (Aug 22, 2018)

Walterson said:


> New Home Build Guitar Day!
> 
> I would like to thank XEN stringed Instrument first, who allowed me to base my build on his designes! Thanks a lot!
> 
> ...


hi this nylon guitar is very very nice ! can i order it from you ? thanks a lot


----------



## ElRay (Aug 22, 2018)

I forgot about this one. Still stunning. 

What did you do regarding strings? Did you use an existing set? Buy singles and found gauges that worked? Or get all geeky and calculate ideal gauges with one of the tension calculators?

If the last option, what did you use for, or how did you get, the unit weights?


----------



## ElRay (Aug 22, 2018)

I forgot about this one. Still stunning. 

What did you do regarding strings? Did you use an existing set? Buy singles and found gauges that worked? Or get all geeky and calculate ideal gauges with one of the tension calculators?

If the last option, what did you use for, or how did you get, the unit weights?


----------



## vilk (Aug 22, 2018)

I feel like this thread title could be made into that meme


----------



## ElRay (Aug 24, 2018)

Walterson said:


> Soundsamples! ...


I just got around to listening to these. The sound is nice. I actually like the non-EQ'ed one better. On a related note, do you know anybody that has one of those Fishman Aura Acoustic Processors? I'm really curious what they would do to the sound of a solid-body nylon string guitar.


----------

